# Topics > AI in car and transport > Advanced driver assistance systems, ADAS >  Detecting when people text and drive, Centre for Pattern Analysis and Machine Intelligence (CPAMI), University Waterloo, Waterloo, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Centre for Pattern Analysis and Machine Intelligence (CPAMI)

----------


## Airicist

"New software can detect when people text and drive"

September 8, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI could help stop people from dangerously texting and driving"

by Luke Dormehl
September 11, 2017

----------

